# Will RS6 Exhaust fit my 2001 a6 2.7t



## AUDIOS82 (May 12, 2006)

Sorry if this has come up before... Will it fit?








Thanks


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Will RS6 Exhaust fit my 2001 a6 2.7t (AUDIOS82)*

Here's a thread on another forum that discusses this...
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/639426.phtml


----------



## redcrx (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Will RS6 Exhaust fit my 2001 a6 2.7t (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

If your selling your stock exhaust I will buy it from you. email [email protected] If your selling.
The rs6 exhaust is only a 2.5" pipe, well 2 2.5". The 2.7 exhaust is 2.25".


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Will RS6 Exhaust fit my 2001 a6 2.7t (AUDIOS82)*

will fit, but definitely NOT recommended.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Will RS6 Exhaust fit my 2001 a6 2.7t (5speed6)*

I hope this has not been answered before… If so, please ignore my ignorance and point me to the info..








Just wondering WHY NOT? 
Thanks
Massboykie


----------

